# Raccoons - rough play with dogs?



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey everyone!
Like it says in a few other posts i'm intending on getting a raccoon this year but one thing i'd be interested in is hearing some stories about raccoons and your dogs? Parent reared and hand reared, how rough can it get and what's the worst damage done? Videos and pictures would also be nice :notworthy: One of my dogs is very docile, and the other likes to play a little more, they are both very mouthy (never punctured the skin!) also they can both get a little vocal however never in a aggressive way, could this frighten my little ****?
Some of my friends do have raccoons as pets (although they don't have dogs in the same household) which has allowed me to get a better insight to raccoons before i bring one home :mf_dribble:although not dogs and raccoons living together, i have also done a lot of research into raccoons and when i bring my little bundle of chaos home i intend to keep he or she with me for life and give it a settled and loving environment for life :flrt:
Thanks for taking your time to read this.

P.S my dogs are also the larger breeds


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Raccoon's can seriously look after themselves. I have 4 dogs...2 huskies and 2 husky x malamutes. The pure huskies love Oska to bits whereas the other two would happily dine on him!

My bitch will tell Oska off if he is too rough and he will run to go hide from her but my boy Niko is a softy and just lays there squirming and whining while Oska is hanging off his lip or eyebrow lol. I am more worried about Oska hurting them than him hurting them. I've only heard Oska squeal a few times, he runs to hide then stalks and pounces on them again.

It's good interaction for them and burns up some of their endless energy (that applies to dogs too!)


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks kelly for the input, i was a little worried about the new raccoon hurting my girls too. My younger bigger girl is always so sleepy, i wouldn't want her to get stroppy or the raccoon not want to play and my girls do and it turn out in one big nasty affair. But if i'm honest when he/she gets tired i'll take it upstairs and they will have there own room to sleep in so that's not that much of a problem hopefully. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> Raccoon's can seriously look after themselves. I have 4 dogs...2 huskies and 2 husky x malamutes. The pure huskies love Oska to bits whereas the other two would happily dine on him!
> 
> My bitch will tell Oska off if he is too rough and he will run to go hide from her but my boy Niko is a softy and just lays there squirming and whining while Oska is hanging off his lip or eyebrow lol. I am more worried about Oska hurting them than him hurting them. I've only heard Oska squeal a few times, he runs to hide then stalks and pounces on them again.
> 
> It's good interaction for them and burns up some of their endless energy (that applies to dogs too!)


 
totally echo what kelly has said 

i have 3 huskies an all of mine love to play an wrestle with wyot............they all seem to know how far they can push each other an either he backs off for a break or they do 

raccoons are definately not delicate an can well and truely look after themselves lol 

mine had bones earlier an wyot knew not to bother them while they were munching as he got growls they are good at picking up when an when not to play with the dogs as i have found with wyot :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks emmaj, my girls are just so stubborn i didn't want anyone getting hurt that's all :lol2:
Can i ask if your wyot was parent reared or hand reared? :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sure can hun yeah  

he was parent reared i got him at 13wks old though i think he may have been a lil older tbh around 16-20wks ............he settled in fantastically an is a joy to own :flrt:

he is fine with the huskies, cats an the skunks too


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> sure can hun yeah
> 
> he was parent reared i got him at 13wks old though i think he may have been a lil older tbh around 16-20wks ............he settled in fantastically an is a joy to own :flrt:
> 
> he is fine with the huskies, cats an the skunks too


I'm leaning to getting a parent reared raccoon more, what would you say? Maybe getting a male around 10 weeks old :flrt: well that's what i'm thinking anyway :blush: I've heard males are a lot better to start with than females.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> I'm leaning to getting a parent reared raccoon more, what would you say? Maybe getting a male around 10 weeks old :flrt: well that's what i'm thinking anyway :blush: I've heard males are a lot better to start with than females.


im biased hun as im all for parent reared lol 

but yes males tend to be alot more laid back than females do that is true but there are some laid back females out there too 

i would say between 8-10wks would be best age to get a parent reared yeah :2thumb:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> im biased hun as im all for parent reared lol
> 
> but yes males tend to be alot more laid back than females do that is true but there are some laid back females out there too
> 
> i would say between 8-10wks would be best age to get a parent reared yeah :2thumb:


I was more 70/30 but after you saying that i think i'm going for a parent reared male, 8 weeks old :lol2:, i have a few breeders in mind but i'm still looking. Would you recommend any emma? Feel free to Pm me.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> I was more 70/30 but after you saying that i think i'm going for a parent reared male, 8 weeks old :lol2:, i have a few breeders in mind but i'm still looking. Would you recommend any emma? Feel free to Pm me.


 
i have sent you a pm hun :2thumb:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I've replied hun :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> I've replied hun :2thumb::no1:


 me too lol 

wyots asleep in my curtain linings lol i can see his fat bum sat on ma wicker draws through the curtain lol


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> wyots asleep in my curtain linings lol i can see his fat bum sat on ma wicker draws through the curtain lol


:lol2::lol2: I just carn't wait for all this to come hehe, pmed you back


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> :lol2::lol2: I just carn't wait for all this to come hehe, pmed you back


he is soooooooooo gonna hate me when i get rid of the curtains lol an get blinds ha ha he gets in them as they are like his hammock i think lol an he loves his hammock ha ha :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> he is soooooooooo gonna hate me when i get rid of the curtains lol an get blinds ha ha he gets in them as they are like his hammock i think lol an he loves his hammock ha ha :lol2:


I'm just going to have to buy some bathroom towels and hang them from different areas of the room, making one big hammock :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> I'm just going to have to buy some bathroom towels and hang them from different areas of the room, making one big hammock :flrt::lol2:


or PM daisyleo on here she makes fantastic hammocks she made my 2 hammocks that i have for wyot they are really cheap too :2thumb:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> or PM daisyleo on here she makes fantastic hammocks she made my 2 hammocks that i have for wyot they are really cheap too :2thumb:


 I'll do that tomorrow to hehe, so much planned :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> I'll do that tomorrow to hehe, so much planned :lol2:


its like planing for a new baby aint it ha ha :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> its like planing for a new baby aint it ha ha :lol2:


Yup :lol2:, at least i'll be more prepared in that department when i come round to it :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> Yup :lol2:, at least i'll be more prepared in that department when i come round to it :lol2::2thumb:


yups lol deffo alot more prepared than i was ha ha ha :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Emmaj said:


> yups lol deffo alot more prepared than i was ha ha ha :lol2:


Lmao i just hope everything works out :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snowdrop said:


> Lmao i just hope everything works out :lol2:


it did for me lol so im sure it will for you hun  :2thumb:


----------

